# how often do you check beaver traps



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

I took my dog for a walk today along a river and saw a huge connibar 330? That has not been checked in at least 4 Days from what I could tell. I live in the north so snowfall tells allot . I don't care if you trap but I woory about my dog !!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I check a lot of mine without ever touching dry land. Canoe, Waders, and Binoculars can go along ways to check traps without leaving sign.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Spring beaver trapping in MI can give pure definition to the meaning of a "weekend trapper".

If you have a dog that can't stay out of the water when on a walk and you know there is beaver trapping going on in the area, I suggest finding another place to walk your dog until season is over.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Since I live in the same town as you and have a good idea where these are at since there MINE. JUST for your info they were checked sat. morning.


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not so worried about the beaver traps its the land traps I'm worried about that
I can't see and no I won't just find another spot get real I have the same right
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

330's can not be set on dry ground,restrictions on how 220's/160's may be set if public land.If it's foot-holds that you worry about,really no need to.They don't have teeth,close with "bone crushing force",grab small children or any of the other myth's/lies you have heard.IF your dog gets caught,take it off it's foot and you'll be on your way.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

SNAREMAN said:


> If it's foot-holds that you worry about,really no need to.They don't have teeth,close with "bone crushing force",grab small children or any of the other myth's/lies you have heard.IF your dog gets caught,take it off it's foot and you'll be on your way.


I remember a fellow I ran into a few years back. His dog ran on everyones property except his own. Dog got into one of my #2s and he pried the heck out of that trap letting the dog out because he got there before me. Must of used all kinds of tools to do it too judging by the look of the trap. He read me the riot act even though his dog was not on his property, nor property he had permission to be on.....anyway.......I waited for him to calm down and showed him a trap like the one he pried and beat on to get the dog out. Showed him how to open it in case he had to do it again. He then was saying something about them breaking bones and then I stuck my hand into the #2 and never said a peep. I think he realized then they were not snapping bones like twigs. From then on he has been pretty cordial when ever I see him out in his yard.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Since I have 3 different areas set, I check them every 3 days. Some weekends, I may go through them all. It'd be next to impossible for a dog to get in mine as the beagles are with me when I'm setting and checking.

Land trapping is done for the year, so I don't think you'll have a problem there.


----------

